# Kuwait?



## exexpat (Jul 7, 2008)

I wasn't sure if I should post this here or in the Dubai/UAE forum. 
I really just need some general info about living in Kuwait, mainly social life and customs, cost of living, any serious pitfalls to avoid...ect'
I've been offered a contract working on Police air support. The job comes with an apartment and transportation so none of that is a factor. 
Any info greatly appreciated.

Eric


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Try posting some questions in the Dubai/UAE forum, and see what people know.


----------



## exexpat (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks Synthia


----------

